# Greenhead gear life size series decoys



## Brett_Neffendorf (Oct 6, 2003)

I was wondering what you all think of them? Hows the paint hold up on them? I am thinking about selling some calls and getting a few dozen of them and each year just keep adding to my spread. Let me know what you all think. and also how are their goose floaters? thanks.


----------



## gaddyshooter (Oct 12, 2003)

Bought a dozen of the "hot buy" size mallards for my trip to North Dakota at the beginning of the month. Used them 5 days, 4 in water and one in a field. After the third day, I started noticing the paint coming off of all the drakes. The hens showed no signs of problems. The problem on the drakes was the front where if is painted brown, and also the two stripes down the back that are also brown, the paint just flakes right off.

I just sent an Email to the company to see if they will replace them, or send me some paint to fix them. Will keep you posted with what they say.


----------



## Brett_Neffendorf (Oct 6, 2003)

thanks man, let me know what ya find out!


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

Evidently they had problems with the paint last year. If you got a good buy on them at a pre-season sale this year, they were probably last years's model. Supposedly they fixed the paint problem and if you get the new model, they hold up better. I think they look good, considering they were made in China.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

I have bith the life size and the hot buys this year. The hot buys have given me some concern on the paint, but the life size have not. My only complaint is that the slide in weights need to be checked every time we went on the water. They work great in the field though.

Took mine back to Scheels and they sent them in for me so will wait and see. Mine where all hens that gave me problems. I do think they are better than the Flambeu stuff, but I will buy G&H next time.


----------



## gaddyshooter (Oct 12, 2003)

have sent two emails to the manufacturer so far and received no response back from them yet. I am going to call the place where I bought them next week. Will let you know.


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

G&H produce great decoys but they aren't known for customer support :roll:


----------



## Brett_Neffendorf (Oct 6, 2003)

Thanks for all the good info. fellas!

I have a dozen life size mallards and a dozen life size pintails coming to me.


----------

